# Lucar Connectors



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Has anyone got any of these please. Lucar connectors, not available anymore in Maplin and the likes. They take the standard automotive 1/4 inch spade connectors.

Willing to buy a few off you if you have any spare, or of you could point me to a supplier.

Cheers


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

George,

Are you looking to connect to something that already has one of these, or are just in need of a good polarised connector?

If its the latter, I can help

Roger

IO81VR


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Roger,

It's to connect to a whole raft of things that use this type as a standardised DC connector. I do know of a supplier, but they only sell them in bulk - I only need a couple of each.









They used to be seen a lot on car radios and the like, but not for a few years, since they standardised on ISO types.

I think Ford may still use them for their door speakers on some older models as I have seen them for sale as part of speaker installation kits in Halfords - but not on their own though.

Cheers


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bugger me a "T" block connector, went out when Noah was a lad 

Can't you just cut them off and use a standard lucar on each wire?









I'll have a look through my crap old stock of stuff that i kept just in case to see if I have any George.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, yes Noah did have these on his vehicle... so you will defo find em in any scrapyard. ISTR even my year 2000 Scooby had em in the doors for the motors or the speakers.

I do know that if you are stuck you can just use normal crimp on connectors on wires to connect to these - the ones in the connector are the standard sizes.

Have you tried halfords or the online car eletcrical retailers?


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Try www.vehiclewiringproducts.co.uk


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

I have found Farnell to be a good source of odd parts, they stock most things but are not the cheapest.

Unlike RS, anyone can create an account and order online.

Anyway here is what they have...

Tyco/AMP 'Fastin-Fastn' connectors.

Receptacle Housing

Mfg Part No. 180907-0

Farnell Part No. 964-784

Order Multiple 5

Tab Housing

Mfg Part No. 180908-0

Farnell Part No. 964-839

Order Multiple 5

Crimp Terminals for 'Fastin-Faston'

http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/endecaSearch/mod...d=en/209212.xml

Datasheets

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/21712.pdf

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/19783.pdf

I hope this helps,

Neil


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That looks like the jobbie, Neil - Thanks mate!










And thanks too, to all who contributed!


----------

